# Mozart motets or Haydn to be or not to be?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I heard both ,very solid motetten yah...

This is all you have to says deprofundis .. yah..

Are you braindead or Swede.. yah

just kidding folks see, i want to know more about what for me, in there motets, i like kilometric long motetten state of the art, whom done it better Haydn or Mozart, both friend i presume, easy guess .I love you all folks and stay tune for mmore adventure of deprofundis in baroque territory, but i dont wont to listen to my pops music see, only motetten.. and oddity of both

i only know La flute Enchantée , i'm a mmozart and haydn virgin when it come to vocal music sutch as the art of motets.What about Handel motets what to seek please tell me?

:tiphat:


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

*J.S. Bach*

*My favorite motets are Bach's. *
One of my favorite recordings have just been re-released at a good price, so I can recommend it with a "clean conscience".
*Yes, Gardiner's Erato recording is back in print and now looks like this:*








*Suzuki on Bis is terrific too:*









*Rilling's Hanssler recording is out of print but excellent:*









If you want a good old fashioned recording with a big choir I like this one by *Hans Martin Schneidt* - but it is also OOP:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I wasn't aware Haydn wrote motets. Thanks for the heads-up. 

As for Handel, I haven't paid much attention to his Latin pieces because his English ones are so much fun, and they're easier to listen to because, well, they're in English. I need to dig around my CD stack and see if I can find some.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> I wasn't aware Haydn wrote motets. Thanks for the heads-up.
> 
> As for Handel, I haven't paid much attention to his Latin pieces because his English ones are so much fun, and they're easier to listen to because, well, they're in English. I need to dig around my CD stack and see if I can find some.


if you want English motors then you can't do better than these


----------

